# Not Plant Substrate.... But



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

In my 48 gallon i dont have that eco substrate or that seachem substrate... just plain old black silica sand...

If i put those root tabs (fert tabs or whatever they called?) are they just as beneficial as plant substrate?

Im planning to redo my 48 gallon and make it more jungly type









Also, dosing important?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

SpecialEffect said:


> In my 48 gallon i dont have that eco substrate or that seachem substrate... just plain old black silica sand...
> 
> If i put those root tabs (fert tabs or whatever they called?) are they just as beneficial as plant substrate?
> 
> ...


? got any pics. Are you looking for some ideas, if so do you have co2/ what type of lighting/ plants or look of plants you are looking for etc etc.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

When I first set up my 125 I jsut used play sand and put in some plants. I ran two shop lights with two 40watt T12 bulbs in each. I didnt dose anything at first and it all grew but when I started dosing with liquid ferts the stuff grew like mad. Root tabs will help. Being you have a relatively small tank I would suggest getting some plant substrate and mixing it in with your sand. Definitely wont hurt and would keep you from having to put in root tabs. Out of all the things plants need light seems to be priority.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

See the problem i think im going to have is lighting









I just baught myself seachem root tabs, and the whole "fundamentals of planting" seachem plant pack.

Now for lighting i got my LFS to trade a marine glow with a light glow. (i had marine glow, traded it for light glow)

The thing is, its the T5 - 22" 24 WATT tube... and i only got one of those... while the other light would be a t5 power glow.
( i will get another light glow though)

I believe my wattage is at like 1 wpg, witch is very low correct? also, no co2!

I dont want a jungle at all, i just want plants to live lol. I want a plant that grows all on my substrate.... like a carpet you know.

*P.S: If you have any way for me to add to my WPG please do tell... simple tricks would be greatly appreciated!*


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

nothing?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Take your total wattage and divide it by gallons of tank.. Ex. 79w/48g= 1.65 watts per gallon. As far as the Co2 i would add it.. The only bad expense is the regualtor.. The Co2 is insanely cheap after you just buy the bottle. Its only 15 bucks to get my 5lb tank filled at a local welding shop and it lasts for a LONG time. Of course they are always askin me what i am welding and i say its for my fish tank.. They will give you pretty funny looks..

As far as the fert tabs i would add them also expecially if you do not want to dose ferts (liquid).


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SpecialEffect said:


> In my 48 gallon i dont have that eco substrate or that seachem substrate... just plain old black silica sand...
> 
> If i put those root tabs (fert tabs or whatever they called?) are they just as beneficial as plant substrate?
> 
> ...


Depends on the kinds of plants you want/ have. For something like crypts and other hardy plants you dont need anything. Im growing a ton of crypts, dwarf sag... in a 125 with play sand, no co2 and not fertilizers. Im sure growth would be better if i did, but its fine without.

1 wpg should be ok for crypts but it will be slow growth, java fern and java moss and other stuff like that will work too. You wont get a fine grass liek carpet with 1wpg as plants liek that are usually high light types


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah... my aquarium is a 48 gallon... 2X T5 lights = 48 watts.... so it's 1 watt per gallon for me lol..

Is there any way to boost up the wattage of lights? stronger lights or anything


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SpecialEffect said:


> yeah... my aquarium is a 48 gallon... 2X T5 lights = 48 watts.... so it's 1 watt per gallon for me lol..
> 
> Is there any way to boost up the wattage of lights? stronger lights or anything


 Not really. HO t5 is about as high as you can get and probably the most efficient fw lighting. A 6700k bulb would be good with a 10 000k. They only way you can get more light is by a better setup. You can. Mayby add another strip light or just replace with a more power full system


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

How would i go ahead and add a new strip of lighting? I dont want to make a new canopy... i really like mine... and it'll be hard to make a canopy i guesss cause the aquarium is bowfront... lol.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone?







If i need to take a pic of the canopy to see if it can support another strip - ill do it!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Take some pics of the full tank, canopy open and your lights.
It will be easier to figure out what you need to do to upgrade


----------

